# 9600gt with 180.48 driver version ,fan speed doesn't get displayed



## curtis (Nov 25, 2008)

firs, I installed nvidia 178 driver version for my 9600GT vidieo card, and GPU-Z can display fan speed.

when I updated to nvidia 180.48 driver version ,fan speed item disappeared. the fan spped doesn't get displayed.


----------



## Pandora (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,

exactly the same problem here. Yesterday i received my new pc, Core 2 8400, 4 GB Ram, XFX 9600 gt "Alpha Dog Edition", Win Vista Home Premium

The Forceware 1.75 was pre-installed, also the NVIDIA WDM Drivers. 
With the 1.75 version gpuz 2.8 displayed the fan speed.

I un-installed both Nvidia drivers and updated to the 180.48 forceware drivers.

Now i am missing the display of the fan speed...

All other functions are still working as intendet...


----------



## FilipM (Nov 28, 2008)

Guys, get Riva Tuner 2.2 or EVGA Precision 1.33, it has added fan control support for 180.xx drivers.

BTW, welcome to TPU.


----------

